# Shameless Badal



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Shameless Badal gang honours Arya Samaj leader*​*Sunday 30th July, 2006*
*Translated from Sant-Sipahi Magazine*​ 

*




*​
*Shameless leaders Kirpal Bandugar, Jagiro, Parkash Badal, and Avtar Makkar 'honour' anti-Sikh Arya leader swami Agnivesh.*
*Agnivesh had issued a statement earlier that blasphemous text (which was written against the Sikh Gurus) would be removed from the 'Satyarth Prakash', afterwards the swami declined. *

*Background*
The Founder of Arya Samaj Swami Daya Nand Saraswati was a “sanyasi” and a so-called social worker who insulted prophets and founders of many religions with foul and offensive language. In an uncivilized way he wrote about Guru Sahib, Guru Granth Sahib, the five kakkars and Sikh principals and crossed all the social limits in attempting to insult them.

Swami Daya Nand writes on page 585 in his book _“…all of the religions tried to prove that they are right and have truth. Some says our Kabir is right, *some Nanak*, some Dadu, some Valabh, some Sahajanand, some Madhav. Some are saying that they were great and try to prove that they were real prophets. *I determined that none of them can be followed as a Guru.* For example, a corrupt shopkeeper, prostitute and pimp try to promote their offerings and condemn others and they are the same like them…”_ (585)
It doesn’t stop there. In Sadoor, Assam a tribe called “vammargi” who have five Makkaars (vices or rituals) meen which means fish, methon means sexuality, madira means sharab or liquor, mudra means money, and mas means meat. Swami compares these with the five kakkaars of the Sikhs and writes :
_“Like vammargi’s five makkaars, chandrakrito had started five sanskaar (rituals) thats how these *five kakkars were to be used only in battle...*that is why this tradition was adopted by Guru Gobind Singh at that time. *At present there is no use of keeping them (kakkars)...”* (_546)
His views about Guru Granth Sahib Ji expressed his low thinking and jealousy towards Guru Ji. “*Guru Govind Singh was their tenth, after him no other literature was entered in the Granth, but rather small books were collected and binded into one.” *
Actually Smami Dya Nand’s final goal and aim was that Sikhs should not abandon his ‘saroop’ (form). Now to honour such an organization that is continually preaching these evil things is not that a total disrespect to the Guru?


_Photos and Reference Material : Courtesy of Sant-Sihpai Monthly_

http://www.panthic.org/news/125/ARTICLE/2670/2006-07-30.html


----------



## hps62 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*

Dear Veerji 

SSAKAL

I would like to add few points.

Life is a constant struggle. One has to keep on adapting with the  constant flux of life.


Sikhs are now a global religion with misls in differetn part of world.

They cannot have a single viewpoint on many things. 

What may be true to a Canadian Sikh may not be true for a Punjabi misl sikh. 
Exmple if you decide to have chair and table at Gurdwara then you are adapting to your local enviornment.

I shall not criticisze it.

There is also a theoretical possibility that should our  countries  go on war with each other; then we may have  to fight  each other not as Sikhs but the  values which the two countries would represent.

It would therefor be unwise as a Sikh to comment sitting in a far of  Canadian  Misl to comment on the  misl chief of Punjab Mr Prakash Badal.

He represents the aspiration of a sizeable people of Punjab misl so let us respect it.

After all waheguru has all made us equal. 

Your Sikh betherns in punjab have  also their  own intelligence to know what is good  and  what is bad for them.

who are we to judge some ones action.

Let us give  due  respect to Punjab misl chief.

Punjab misl cannot take on the responsibility of all the global Sikhs.
 Badal after all represnts the punjab misl only where  majority of  Sikh may live.

If we are really desirous of  a independent Global Sikh body like a Parliment/ UN of sort where  matters pertaing to Panth can be  taken up. Then let us build one in a neutral country. Let us give  various Sikh misls equal voting  power irrespective  of ther size.


It is like expecting Palastenian Church/ Mosque/Jewish synagouge in palastein the place of  origin of three major  religion to keep on acting  as a light to these three religion  all over the world.


Love

hps62


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*

I agree with you that Sikhism is now a global religion. Sikhs in different countries may have to adapt to local environment slightly.

But, we all Sikhs have same father, our Guru. By definition, all Sikhs are "students" of our teacher "Guru". So, we are duty bound to tell our brothers, who are seven seas away from us, when they make mistakes. We should not close our eyes and let them honor those who defame our father, our teacher, our gurus. They are same Gurus whose name you use when you start your morning ardaas. How can you call yourself a Sikh and stay calm and not do anything when someone honors a person who believes in someone who defamed your guru? Will Swami Agnivesh honor someone who defames Dayanad Saraswati? 

The least you can do is to tell our brethern in Punjab that it is wrong to honor such people.

And, bye the way, when was Prakash Singh Badal made Chief of Misl of Sikhs in India? I was not aware of any Sikh Misls, in India or anywhere in the world. Did I miss something?

Jete Badan Srisht sab dhare...aap aapni boojh ucchaare


----------



## hps62 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*

By M*isl* I meant  was  comparing it with the past history way we were .

The only thing  is that instead of being an Indian misl we have global misl. Yourself being from the canadian Misl.

I fully agree that we Sikhs have a common father  and  it is our duty to reprimand  one  another if  some  one  insults our  father.

I do not  know  what is weighing on mind of the punjab misl chief  Badal why should   he  do such an thing.

There should be  no division on some thing as  fundamental as this .

But I also predict that SIKHS are  going  to be crucified  all over the  world  for they commit a SIN/Blasphemy/ arrongance/  by uttering that :-


 "   *There is only one  god for all his children "       *
*       He loves us all and says*
*    " Nanak Nam Chadi kala tere bana sarbat tha bhalla"*


Be prepared for more massacres/ riots/ genocides in  different part of  world for when madness shall grip the  planet . 
You shall see what  even the Jews did not see.
Then only shall the  truth dawn .

Badal is also fear ful by such forces.

So if you have the courage to be an Sikh and carry this global message especially in the Islamic world then shallyou be a true SIkh.

Sikhs  is not for the weak hearted. It demands sacrifices.

love to all the people on this planet.

WGKWGF

hps62


----------



## kaur-1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*



			
				hps62 said:
			
		

> er.
> 
> But I also predict that SIKHS are  going  to be crucified  all over the  world  for they commit a SIN/Blasphemy/ arrongance/  by uttering that :-
> 
> ...



What do you mean by this statement.? Please explain. What prediction and what sin are you on about?


I see the total opposite. I predict that in the future many people are going to come into the fold of the Sikh faith.


----------



## hps62 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*



			
				kaur-1 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by this statement.? Please explain. What prediction and what sin are you on about?
> 
> 
> I see the total opposite. I predict that in the future many people are going to come into the fold of the Sikh faith.


 

For  me this not a sin I regard this as the ultimte  truth the  one and  only one answerr to worlds religious woes.

But  then there  are people  who do not like changes. Just as Lord Jesus was  crucified and Some muslims prophet were martyred  for telling an  new  fundamental truth at that time.

If you want  to test out this hypotheses try this out  as you have a lot  of muslims in UK. Tell them that " there is only one  God  who is called by different name one of which is Allah " and  see his response ,you will get the most contemptous  look you can ever get.

I  also meant was dont  get scared in espousing this truth.

Nanak Nam chadi Kala tee bane sarbat tha  bhalla.

love

hps62


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*



> If you want to test out this hypotheses try this out as you have a lot of muslims in UK. Tell them that " there is only one God who is called by different name one of which is Allah " and see his response ,you will get the most contemptous look you can ever get.



Well....Guru Nanak said the above right in the middle of the heartland of Muslims...The Sacred Makka and Madina.

Further, One should not be scared of sacrifices...Sometimes, I am unable to get the real message behind your posts.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*

first of all calling badal as the chief of misl is ridiculous idea...

secondly... sikhism is a personal religion...a relationship between a human and God and i donot think this idea of misl extends anyway beyond just a bunch of local chiefs trying to win some territory..

Badal is a crapster who mixes religion and politics.... i agree that he is a shameless guy.

he is one of the most corrupt chief ministers ever had by punjab, he amassed huge wealth, was involved in so many scandals...and still some ppl here have guts to call him the Chief is Sikhs in punjab ??

 a sikh holds no one but God above him...


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Shameless Badal .............*

Well said Amar Sanghera ji....It seems some people who want Sikhi to disappear or merge with some other faith are trying to dilute the bad deeds of others in the name of forgiveness.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 9, 2006)

Gurfateh

if some one can do favour for das slap this guy Badal as much as you can.


----------



## hps62 (Aug 9, 2006)

dear Vijaydeep 


SSAKAL

I do not think we have any right  to incite  use  of  force  amongst sikhs.

Badal represents a sizeable number  of sikhs and we are a democratic  religion.

Our brothers who follow Badal as their leader their wishes  and desire will get its full due  respect.

We sikhs respect each other.

love

hps62


----------



## hps62 (Aug 10, 2006)

I guess the  androgen of Sikhs have left for Canada and UK and estrogens have been left behind.

Some times when I see them I wonder these are the  people who fought the mighty armies of mughal and came out  sucessful.

It is actually the systematic emascualtion of Punjab by overt and covert means.

I guess it is time  to hibernate ones  androgen for  a spring to let it shine.

love


hps62


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 10, 2006)

Gurfateh

Ok Bro,

Let us slap him online and he may not be hurt.


This guys is neither of Hindus or of Sikhs but himslef.In fact in sgpc election his guys carry our mockery democracy worse then our Lalu Yadav.


----------

